

Ask HN: What is the best day to announce new feature? - jborden13

Hi, we are about to announce some new features to our platform and I was curious if anyone had any data regarding best day (and time of day if available) of the week to announce a new software feature.  TIA
======
ffumarola
In my experience, it doesn't really matter. However, one suggestion I do have
is to roll out the feature to a beta group first. I manage a bunch of products
at my company, one of them which has ~400 unique visitors per day using it. I
typically roll it out to a group of 10 of the power users that I have a direct
line of communication with. They vet the new features over a few days and give
me feedback. I know they won't leave the service because of a bad bug, so it's
worth it to let them throw a bunch of use at it (that you often times don't
think of when making the feature).

------
t0
I saw something recently that said Tuesday. Lemme try to find it.

Got it: <http://philosophically.com/dont-launch-your-product>

~~~
ffumarola
I would argue that isn't really relevant in this case. They have a working
product and are announcing new features. The linked article is pretty
different.

------
citizens
Don't release it on a Friday unless you're willing to give up your Saturday to
fix bugs

